# A Billet like no other



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I have the first and only one of these. Introducing the TRU TECHNOLOGY BILLET 8

BIG thanks to John and Dave at TRU and of coarse Don.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

DAMN!!!! Thats unheard of  Nice....


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

wowzers........ Nice and I hate to even think what it would have cost.


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

Love those Tru's


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Awesome looking amp


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

sooo...how much did it cost. It's got a very classy appeal. I'm happy for you...there's nothing like new amp day.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

AWC said:


> sooo...how much did it cost. It's got a very classy appeal. I'm happy for you...there's nothing like new amp day.


it was enough but well worth it. This one amp replaced my 3 Sinfoni's. Gotta love the fact that I can run my entire system off one amp. I still have the tape over the plex so you cant see the T03's and leds once I get it in tonight I will take more pics of it fired up.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

jayhawkblk said:


> it was enough but well worth it. This one amp replaced my 3 Sinfoni's. Gotta love the fact that I can run my entire system off one amp. I still have the tape over the plex so you cant see the T03's and leds once I get it in tonight I will take more pics of it fired up.


time to take the red off the sig

what Sinfoni's? Are you sure you wanna do this? What's the power ...details. This amp has some serious compensation potential. I know, I compensate all the time. Special times You'll probably never have another day when you receive the only amp out there. Tomorrow will be the second day you have it...old by then. This is a special day and offer my cheers to you


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

That thing looks sick in black. Wish i'd gotten mine in that finish.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

You cant get it in that finish that was special just for me.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Power specs? Just curious, not like i could actually afford it :blush:


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

jayhawkblk said:


> You cant get it in that finish that was special just for me.


Not what I heard, but maybe that's because I work for a dealer. I was told I could order it any way I liked it. Black, Blue, Green, whatever.  It was special order though to do that. Not standard stock.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

John said that there will not be anymore black Billet 8's, it has to be done before the it is anodized.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

azngotskills said:


> Power specs? Just curious, not like i could actually afford it :blush:


If they stayed TRU to what they told us a few months back, 100x8, under rated of course.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> Power specs? Just curious, not like i could actually afford it :blush:


100x8 4ohm


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

jayhawkblk said:


> John said that there will not be anymore black Billet 8's, it has to be done before the it is anodized.


NO FAIR!!!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Well I know it is not fair but I insisted on that!!!!! Buhaaaaaaaaaaaa

The thing I most about it is the potential for cat5 inputs.


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow, you must have payed and ungodly amount of money for it to have the only one they will ever do in black. I mean almost paying for the right to have no one else do it.  I'm sure many others would pay boatloads to do black, to pay them enough to say no to other business....damn. that is impressive. And that thing is pretty.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Bout damn time you posted it foo !

Black is available for others, but as mentioned it has to be done prior to anodizing stage. In others words ... Lots of lead time.


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hmm is the Power terminals a special thing as well, as for some reason I thought the Billet 6 I put my gruby hands all over had fly wires for power like amps of old'n days. I remember it because it had the flywires and seperate fuse holder provided yet it was just some run of the mill average priced wire and fuse holder, I would expect after dropping that amount of money on an amp and if it had flywires and seperate fuse for it to be be top of the line Stinger or similar.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> Bout damn time you posted it foo !
> 
> Black is available for others, but as mentioned it has to be done prior to anodizing stage. In others words ... Lots of lead time.


yea I know I had something to deal with lastnight after I got off the phone with you.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

WRX/Z28 said:


> Not what I heard, but maybe that's because I work for a dealer. I was told I could order it any way I liked it. Black, Blue, Green, whatever.  It was special order though to do that. Not standard stock.


You know, you could always anodize yourself... Do some googling on it.. it's REALLY quite easy...


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

thats kinda nice. any upgrades?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

jayhawkblk said:


>


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

oh just noticed you got the s module...cool


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

jayhawkblk said:


> I have the first and only one of these. Introducing the TRU TECHNOLOGY BILLET 8
> 
> BIG thanks to John and Dave at TRU and of coarse Don.
> 
> ...


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Luke352 said:


> Hmm is the Power terminals a special thing as well, as for some reason I thought the Billet 6 I put my gruby hands all over had fly wires for power like amps of old'n days. I remember it because it had the flywires and seperate fuse holder provided yet it was just some run of the mill average priced wire and fuse holder, I would expect after dropping that amount of money on an amp and if it had flywires and seperate fuse for it to be be top of the line Stinger or similar.


Actually what you saw Scosche EFX wire.


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

I could stare at that all day. Very nice, once again.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

txbonds said:


> jayhawkblk said:
> 
> 
> > I have the first and only one of these. Introducing the TRU TECHNOLOGY BILLET 8
> ...


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

yeah but why trade three sinfoni's for one of these? The power isn't there. It would sure be convenient and its pretty as all get out but what was the motivation...other than car audio wander-lust.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

AWC said:


> yeah but why trade three sinfoni's for one of these? The power isn't there. It would sure be convenient and its pretty as all get out but what was the motivation...other than car audio wander-lust.


You would be very surprised in the power difference despite spec racing on a piece of paper.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


> You would be very surprised in the power difference despite spec racing on a piece of paper.


well...yeah but I'm not saying he traded three PDX's...which are fine too (puts on flamesuit)


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

AWC said:


> yeah but why trade three sinfoni's for one of these? The power isn't there. It would sure be convenient and its pretty as all get out but what was the motivation...other than car audio wander-lust.


these sound better! ahhh!! wheres the lynch mob!!??


----------



## Autophile (Nov 10, 2007)

Congratulation !!! for gr*"8"* amplifier. Do let us know how does it sound. Totally drool stuff. Did you get all the optional upgrades done?


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

AWC said:


> yeah but why trade three sinfoni's for one of these? The power isn't there. It would sure be convenient and its pretty as all get out but what was the motivation...other than car audio wander-lust.


You would be suprised of the power it does. I would not have a problem putting my other 3 billets against my Sinfoni's.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

AWC said:


> well...yeah but I'm not saying he traded three PDX's...which are fine too (puts on flamesuit)


Guess I screwed the pooched when I sold my Sinfonis in favor of my Billets then too ?  Dealer of both, rep of both, stcuk with my Billets.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

how? You mean like....really better or...noticeably? Don't get me wrong, I'm feeling it. It's definitly nice and I applaud cool stuff and especially if it is unique...but sonically...where's the finrgerprint...sorry. I had to use wording like that, right?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Autophile said:


> Congratulation !!! for gr*"8"* amplifier. Do let us know how does it sound. Totally drool stuff. Did you get all the optional upgrades done?


Don't you have one yet?


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

jayhawkblk said:


> You would be suprised of the power it does. I would not have a problem putting my other 3 billets against my Sinfoni's.


No, I have heard that Sinfoni's dissapoint when it comes to power VS others in the same category. I just figured we're talking 70 watts per channel of "paper-power" which seems like an awful lot to underrate. I think the Cat 5 capabilities would make it worth it as well. It just seemed like a lateral move to me power-wise. 




6spdcoupe said:


> Guess I screwed the pooched when I sold my Sinfonis in favor of my Billets then too ?  Dealer of both, rep of both, stcuk with my Billets.


Don't get smart with me MR


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

trust me it is not a lateral move by any means. My Sinfonis were great amps but my Billets are the amps I have been happiest with and I have had many a amp. The best thing about my Billets and my BILLET is the support.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

jayhawkblk said:


> trust me it is not a lateral move by any means. My Sinfonis were great amps but my Billets are the amps I have been happiest with and I have had many a amp. The best thing about my Billets and my BILLET is the support.


well SHYTE!!!


----------



## Autophile (Nov 10, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> Don't you have one yet?


 umm "NO"... waiting for new Steels.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

I haven't run sinfoni's, but I can tell you that the TRU amps in general definately sound like way more power than they are rated for.


----------



## felix509 (Dec 17, 2006)

Any details on the CAT5 input?? WIll it be balanced similar to Arc Audio, or something different entirely?

8 wires for each RJ45 connection, so there is no way to make it 4 channels of differentially balanced unless you get the shielded cat5 and connectors and use the shield as a common ground.. 


Just curious on the set up! 

RJ45 connectors/CAT5 cables are being used in more and more applications.. We use them for serial data instead of the DB9 and DB25 connections now days..


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

felix509 said:


> Any details on the CAT5 input?? WIll it be balanced similar to Arc Audio, or something different entirely?
> 
> 8 wires for each RJ45 connection, so there is no way to make it 4 channels of differentially balanced unless you get the shielded cat5 and connectors and use the shield as a common ground..
> 
> ...


I know and I think it is great. The future looks bright. DIY cables at it's finest. I remember ruinning miles of Cat 5 in the IZ and still have the color pattern burned in my memory with no escape. I got a good crimper that uncle sam doesn't need to know about


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Splain the cat 5 inputs please........ Balanced with 4 per input each down a twisted pair?


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

pain in the arse to troubleshoot with cat5, oh noeeeees


----------



## BaSiCEvil (Mar 14, 2007)

Sexaay!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

In regards to the CAT5 ... twisted and shield 24Awg stranded Belden cable.

This will be to work from the SSLD6-B for connecting to the Billet amps. Of course other sources could be used.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

SSLD6-B huh?


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> Actually what you saw Scosche EFX wire.


Yeah that's it didn't exactly strike me as High End or rather I'd expect nicer after dropping that kind of cash.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

6spdcoupe said:


> In regards to the CAT5 ... twisted and shield 24Awg stranded Belden cable.
> 
> This will be to work from the SSLD6-B for connecting to the Billet amps. Of course other sources could be used.


Is it a balanced connection, at least at the amp (differential) ?


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'll admit though I've never gotten the whole Billit thing, I'm sure they are great amps, but they have absolutley Zero appeal to me, and I think with the money they ask you want the amp to appeal to you looks wise as well as specs wise.

Some Zapco's or a plethora of DLS on the other hand, or even those Sinifoni's now there amps I wold live with. I actually would buy a set of Steel's over Billit's because I just prefer the way they look, shallow maybe but as I said if I drop the cash I want it to look nice to me.

But I will still applaud this masterpiece as very unique and cool and the Black does so much for the looks over the normal Billit alloy look, do they still have those wanky Blue led's though, I would've asked for Red, because red goes faster and you want fast ergatrons.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Luke352 said:


> I'll admit though I've never gotten the whole Billit thing, I'm sure they are great amps, but they have absolutley Zero appeal to me, and I think with the money they ask you want the amp to appeal to you looks wise as well as specs wise.
> 
> Some Zapco's or a plethora of DLS on the other hand, or even those Sinifoni's now there amps I wold live with. I actually would buy a set of Steel's over Billit's because I just prefer the way they look, shallow maybe but as I said if I drop the cash I want it to look nice to me.
> 
> But I will still applaud this masterpiece as very unique and cool and the Black does so much for the looks over the normal Billit alloy look, do they still have those wanky Blue led's though, I would've asked for Red, because red goes faster and you want fast ergatrons.



Completely understandable, but then general consensus likes the looks of them. Unfortunately nothing will appeal to everyone.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

chad said:


> Is it a balanced connection, at least at the amp (differential) ?


Yessir.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

CAMSHAFT said:


> SSLD6-B huh?


Blah, you knew about this already !


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

6spdcoupe said:


> Yessir.


So one could... [edit never mind ]


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> Completely understandable, but then general consensus likes the looks of them. Unfortunately nothing will appeal to everyone.


Exactly, and I think that is the most important thing for people to remember when dumping large amounts of cash on amps like this, there all great amps just pick the one that has the power and features you need and most importantly appeals to you!!


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

Sexy amplifizzicator!
I don't even want to know how much, I'll just put it on the lottery list 



AWC said:


> I know and I think it is great. The future looks bright. DIY cables at it's finest. I remember ruinning miles of Cat 5 in the IZ and still have the color pattern burned in my memory with no escape. I got a good crimper that uncle sam doesn't need to know about


Just be glad you don't have to remember the color code for 25 pair, or god forbid, 900 pair.  It gets scary when you get into the 800-1000 range and suddenly forget which bundle you are supposed to be working on 

http://nemesis.lonestar.org/reference/telecom/cables/25pair.html
"For cables containing more than 26 pairs, a Binder Color Code wraps multiple bundles of 25 pairs with a colored binder thread. For cables containing more than 600 pairs, a Super Unit Binder Color code is used to separate multiple Binder bundles."


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

300 x 4 bridged....yowza!


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

show us some undressed pictures!


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

3.5max6spd said:


> 300 x 4 bridged....yowza!


100x4 + 300x2 yowza!!!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

hc_TK said:


> show us some undressed pictures!


maybe later dont have time right now gotta get it in for show this weekend. Since I work during the day and still have to cook and take care of my kids I have limited time to tinker with the car.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

jayhawkblk said:


> maybe later dont have time right now gotta get it in for show this weekend. Since I work during the day and still have to cook and take care of my kids I have limited time to tinker with the car.


slacker


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

jayhawkblk said:


> maybe later dont have time right now gotta get it in for show this weekend. Since I work during the day and still have to cook and take care of my kids I have limited time to tinker with the car.


Those kids dont need to eat anymore than my eyes need to..


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

WRX/Z28 said:


> 100x4 + 300x2 yowza!!!


McIntosh beat them to it with the MC4000M 4x100 and 2 x300. Too bad the sucker weighs 37 LBS and is almost 3 feet long.

You have to love 8 channels of flexibility with enough power to run subs. 
Good looks and functionality. Nice Amp!!

I still think I would rather have the Sinfoni's


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

MACS said:


> McIntosh beat them to it with the MC4000M 4x100 and 2 x300. Too bad the sucker weighs 37 LBS and is almost 3 feet long.
> 
> You have to love 8 channels of flexibility with enough power to run subs.
> Good looks and functionality. Nice Amp!!
> ...


Blasphemy!


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

WRX/Z28 said:


> Blasphemy!


poppycock


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

I love TRU amps... Great power and wonderful build quality...

However, Sinfoni is the complete package. Good power and some of the BEST SQ and build quality available. 

Two very different amplifiers...

My .02 cents


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Tn_Audiophile said:


> I love TRU amps... Great power and wonderful build quality...
> 
> However, Sinfoni is the complete package. Good power and some of the BEST SQ and build quality available.
> 
> ...


I still want to own a Desiderio before I die. I know it is blatantly excessive, but that thing is just sex. Since I can't afford and exotic car that would have to take its place.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

MACS said:


> I still want to own a Desiderio before I die. I know it is blatantly excessive, but that thing is just sex.


I don't even need to hear it...just set up an apartment for it far away from g/f so she don't get jealous.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

MACS said:


> I still want to own a Desiderio before I die. I know it is blatantly excessive, but that thing is just sex. Since I can't afford and exotic car that would have to take its place.


I would be more than happy to sell you one.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Tn_Audiophile said:


> I love TRU amps... Great power and wonderful build quality...
> 
> However, Sinfoni is the complete package. Good power and some of the BEST SQ and build quality available.
> 
> ...


Jeremy I'm lost here. What is not complete about a Billet? Perhaps the fact that you can custom tailor it and 'complete' it yourself should give the edge to the Billets, no?

Just remember I deal with both, so this is not a plug or bias towards one or the other.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

sinfoni, so good we don't have to offer color options


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

Don, 
I understand that you are not pulling for one over the other... I'm not either... I'm just stating my personal opinion, as you have earlier. 

As I said, I really like the TRU amps. I've had the T-series and the Billet. WONDERFUL amps ! I have also had Sinfoni Amplitude and Shadow amplifiers. My personal preference is Sinfoni.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

AWC said:


> sinfoni, so good we don't have to offer color options


Have you seen the Sinfoni Shadow Editions? Damn they look good in black.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

yes. high-current goodness...mmmmm......sinfoni...


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

High current Sinfoni = Desiderio !


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Tn_Audiophile said:


> Don,
> I understand that you are not pulling for one over the other... I'm not either... I'm just stating my personal opinion, as you have earlier.
> 
> As I said, I really like the TRU amps. I've had the T-series and the Billet. WONDERFUL amps ! I have also had Sinfoni Amplitude and Shadow amplifiers. My personal preference is Sinfoni.


Im not debating your opinion bud, I was just curious to the 'complete' comment.  I have alot of love for Sinfoni both the product and the company. Many of conversations with the guys over there as well. Too bad Salvatore left the company - great guy to go out drinking with !


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

Tn_Audiophile said:


> High current Sinfoni = Desiderio !


I thought the SPX's were high-current amplitudes but at a lower wattage than amplitudes. 

Is the Desiderio Class A? or just the prestigio?


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

Don, I don't think anyone can go wrong with either choice... just different flavors...

Now you have peaked my curiosity with the new Steel series... 5/6 channel Steel...? Sounds interesting. The Steel design reminds me of the old school Adcom designs... NICE.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

What are the brown paper strips on the heatsink?

Is there something pretty hiding under there?


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

GlasSman said:


> What are the brown paper strips on the heatsink?
> 
> Is there something pretty hiding under there?


I've had a deluxe strat for years with the protective film still on the pick guard...he may never know what's under there.


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

TO-3 goodness I would suspect...


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

T0-3 hottness is under there. I did not want to pull it off till I got it installed and ready to be covered with a big sheet of plex


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 27, 2008)

VERY NICE!!

After seeing this I had to give John at TRU a call. Well a smoking crediit card later and 45 minutes on the phone, in 4 weeks I'll be receiving #2 Tru Technology Billet 8. Doing some internal mods that urs also has, and as well as a custom colored heatsink just have to figure out which color. Can't wait to get it!

You inspired me!!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

AWC said:


> I've had a deluxe strat for years with the protective film still on the pick guard...he may never know what's under there.


I've seen that stuff make pick guards go to ****


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> VERY NICE!!
> 
> After seeing this I had to give John at TRU a call. Well a smoking crediit card later and 45 minutes on the phone, in 4 weeks I'll be receiving #2 Tru Technology Billet 8. Doing some internal mods that urs also has, and as well as a custom colored heatsink just have to figure out which color. Can't wait to get it!
> 
> You inspired me!!


How smoking? We've yet to see a price tossed out on what these are costing at this point. Inquiring and curious minds want to know.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

^ i second that, how much are we talking here?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

is there a tru website? I could only find a home audio one.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

chad said:


> I've seen that stuff make pick guards go to ****


yeah Chad, back when they were called nocasters. Technology has caught up to plastic develpoement














Sorry, nobody ever smarts off to Chad and I wanted to know what it felt like


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 27, 2008)

Retail is in the $3200 range, but I got a competitor discount


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> is there a tru website? I could only find a home audio one.


http://www.trutechnology.com/


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

boilermaker said:


> VERY NICE!!
> 
> After seeing this I had to give John at TRU a call. Well a smoking crediit card later and 45 minutes on the phone, in 4 weeks I'll be receiving #2 Tru Technology Billet 8. Doing some internal mods that urs also has, and as well as a custom colored heatsink just have to figure out which color. Can't wait to get it!
> 
> You inspired me!!


Damn that did not take long!!!!!!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I think you should get it polished. Or graphite or white. Well maybe not the white.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

jayhawkblk said:


> I think you should get it polished. Or graphite or white. Well maybe not the white.


White wouldnt work for anodizing.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

chad said:


> I've seen that stuff make pick guards go to ****


Chads right. Just like having one of those masks on the front of a car....bad idea. 

Showing the amp and keeping those things covered up is like telling a joke up to the punchline....and *STOPPING*.


BUT.....Me any I'm sure 99% of the people that have seen this thread what to see whats lurking under that protective film.

If you don't lay anything on top of the piece and use it as a shelf NOTHING will happen to it. 

Just don't touch it.

Being in a car trunk with all the hot/cold cycles it will be subject to....even under a sheet of plexi will do more damage than sitting in a house unused ata constant temperature.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

****....that looks like I'm trying to persuade a female to take the cloths off.


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

I like the packaging for the amp. A gun case now that is thinking.

Jason


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

AWC said:


> I've had a deluxe strat for years with the protective film still on the pick guard...he may never know what's under there.


I had the film on my Les PAul pick guard until my douchebag friend tore it up with all his skull rings and ****.

Had to peel that crap off.

Pick guard went anyway...looks better without it.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

GlasSman said:


> I had the film on my Les PAul pick guard until my douchebag friend tore it up with all his skull rings and ****.
> 
> Had to peel that crap off.
> 
> Pick guard went anyway...looks better without it.


I have a friend that WILL NOT take it off of the displays in his effects rack, drives me NUTS. I won't use his ****, it's a mutual agreement because he KNOWS I'll take those things off! Sheesh, beautiful display, blurred to know end by a rotting chunk of adhesive plastic


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> Chads right. Just like having one of those masks on the front of a car....bad idea.
> 
> Showing the amp and keeping those things covered up is like telling a joke up to the punchline....and *STOPPING*.
> 
> ...


Truth is I was just to lazy to take it off when I took the pics. I have since pulled it off and will snap pics this eve when I get home and I will get the amp naked too!!!!! Since I am forgoing the competetion this weekend.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Good....show me those parts!


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

chad said:


> I have a friend that WILL NOT take it off of the displays in his effects rack, drives me NUTS. I won't use his ****, it's a mutual agreement because he KNOWS I'll take those things off! Sheesh, beautiful display, blurred to know end by a rotting chunk of adhesive plastic


YEp...when they start to get decrepit looking you gotta pull 'em off.

My Kenmore washing machine still has the blue film on the control panel.....still in perfect shape.

When I get a dryer that matches....it'll come off.


----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a very nice amps indeed, and somtimes I wish that some of my equipment still had the protective film on it....

B-


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I will have this thing playing by this evening. I already have billets so I know what to expect already but this is one amp instead of multiple ones. I have steels too. I guess it is nice that others will be sharing the joy of owning one of these. I guess if you wanna pay the money anyone can have one. Hooray for capitalism. So come on guys place your orders just dont try to get black or I will tell everyone you are coping me.LOL


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I know you guys love porn so here are some naked pics.




























plus the t03's


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

^^^ perfection!


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

jayhawkblk said:


> I know you guys love porn so here are some naked pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just got a semi...


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

We need a boner smiley! MODS!!!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

WRX/Z28 said:


> We need a boner smiley! MODS!!!


Mods dont have that power, you need to tell higher up.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


> Mods dont have that power, you need to tell higher up.


ANT!!!


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice, so it looks like 2 of their current 4 channel model amps stuck together.

The only other in production 8 channel I know of is
http://www.phonocar.it/easysite/sch...ub-Category=8 channels&id=1032&lingua=inglese
I tihnk it's italien.


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

OOOOO very nice insides!!! But I was really hoping to see red leds, you know fast ergatrons and all that  .


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> Retail is in the $3200 range, but I got a competitor discount


I was gonna guess a $2500 actual cost. I got my 4.100 a bit off retail a while back.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

What letters and numbers are on the top of those TO-3's ?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

chad said:


> What letters and numbers are on the top of those TO-3's ?


Curious are we Chad? 

Theyre ON Semi MJ15025G's

BM0614
MEX

Since you asked.


----------



## Et Cetera (Jul 28, 2006)

jayhawkblk said:


>


 

me lurve that


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

it performs 20x's better than it looks. This is the nicest amp I have owned thus far in my life. I am still trying to strike it rich so I can get some desidario's HEHEHEHE.


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

looks sick! how huge is it?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

hc_TK said:


> looks sick! how huge is it?


I'm imagining to the tune of 2 B4100's spliced together.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

hc_TK said:


> looks sick! how huge is it?


A huge 32" long 10.5" wide and 2.5" tall


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

3.5max6spd said:


> I'm imagining to the tune of 2 B4100's spliced together.


It's actually just a little smaller. Almost identical to the billet 6. The 4100's are almost 18" long each.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

WRX/Z28 said:


> It's actually just a little smaller. Almost identical to the billet 6. The 4100's are almost 18" long each.


It actually IS identical to the B-six.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


> It actually IS identical to the B-six.


I thought so, but Jayhwk said the amp is 32" long, and the 6 is listed at 31.5. He probably just added in the length of the rca's sticking out.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

WRX/Z28 said:


> I thought so, but Jayhwk said the amp is 32" long, and the 6 is listed at 31.5. He probably just added in the length of the rca's sticking out.


He added length to make up for other things.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

every little bit helps. LOL I added the length of the spearker terminals.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm late....but thats _*wonderful.*_:blush:


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

is there a website link the the billet8 on tru's site? i am probably blind but i have not found it listed


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

SteveH! said:


> is there a website link the the billet8 on tru's site? i am probably blind but i have not found it listed


I beleive it's too new to be on the site yet... probably soon though.


----------



## borgs (Mar 29, 2007)

One hell of a sexy amp!!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

SteveH! said:


> is there a website link the the billet8 on tru's site? i am probably blind but i have not found it listed


No link yet Steve.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

figures, sometimes audio companies are bigger teases than women


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

SteveH! said:


> figures, sometimes audio companies are bigger teases than women


aint that the truth.


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

I saw this heat sink a while back at TRU and thought how sexy the Billets look in black!


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

gawdamm man every1 move to TRU amps now? 

Nice, cant wait to see the reviews.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

shhhmodule ftw!


----------



## ben.selier (Jul 20, 2008)

hi there

does anyone have some pics of the black Billets i can not seem to find any

i am ordering mine this week but would love to see what it looks like in black


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

ben.selier said:


> hi there
> 
> does anyone have some pics of the black Billets i can not seem to find any
> 
> i am ordering mine this week but would love to see what it looks like in black


----------



## dalucifer (Oct 8, 2007)

do they even come with those spiffy cases? if so I am in!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

They do ! Bt I somehow still dont believe you.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I think it is really cool how Tru is offering the option of Straight Wire of Kimber Wire for the internals. And the tweaky other stuff...well, is awesome too.

What are the BB Opamps? 2604s? I can't quite tell from the pictures.

Very sharp amps. I'm majorly impressed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

whats the msrp on those, they look nice


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> I think it is really cool how Tru is offering the option of Straight Wire of Kimber Wire for the internals. And the tweaky other stuff...well, is awesome too.
> 
> What are the BB Opamps? 2604s? I can't quite tell from the pictures.
> 
> Very sharp amps. I'm majorly impressed.


Straight Wire is the one thing I get to take credit for. The owner (OP of this thread) is using all SW through out the car so I brought Steven and John together to add it to the 'mod list'. Kimber has been available/used for a bit now though.

Yes 2604s.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

BeatsDownLow said:


> whats the msrp on those, they look nice


SRP is $3600 before mods.


----------



## ben.selier (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you very much just ordered mine in jet black as well also got the SSLD6i

now for the wait 4-6 weeks


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Straight Wire is really good stuff. I was looking at Maestro for my car before I got a couple deals on the Cardas.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> Straight Wire is really good stuff. I was looking at Maestro for my car before I got a couple deals on the Cardas.


Indeed it is. Steven was just up here last week for a bit. Mostly for shootin the ****, it's been awhile since we spent countless hours doing the same at CES. :laugh:


----------



## dalucifer (Oct 8, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> SRP is $3600 before mods.


holy crap :blush:


----------



## vellocet (Nov 14, 2008)

I swear, I am way too poor as a college student to afford things like this. Maybe one day my girl can think I have lost my mind by spending obscene amounts on car audio gear.

In a couple years I should have the electrical learning to understand why the price is so high on these things.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

vellocet said:


> In a couple years I should have the electrical learning to understand why the price is so high on these things.


They are made in America (and CA at that!) in extremely limited numbers. Labor and manufacturing costs are very high and you have very few of them with which to recoup your costs. They still use expensive parts and that adds to the price, but the cost of making them per unit is outrageous. If Ferrari made 100,000 Enzos per year, they could probably make a profit selling them at $100k.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

vellocet said:


> I swear, I am way too poor as a college student to afford things like this. Maybe one day my girl can think I have lost my mind by spending obscene amounts on car audio gear.
> 
> In a couple years I should have the electrical learning to understand why the price is so high on these things.


It has nothing to do with the electrical design.

When a company designs something and doesn't use a ready made off the shelf desihm from an OEM manufacturer....the price tends to be higher.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

One more thing....*MADE IN USA *= *BIG BUCKS!!!*

And this one is a unique one-off custom job.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Mooble said:


> They are made in America (and CA at that!) in extremely limited numbers. Labor and manufacturing costs are very high and you have very few of them with which to recoup your costs. They still use expensive parts and that adds to the price, but the cost of making them per unit is outrageous. If Ferrari made 100,000 Enzos per year, they could probably make a profit selling them at $100k.





GlasSman said:


> It has nothing to do with the electrical design.
> 
> When a company designs something and doesn't use a ready made off the shelf desihm from an OEM manufacturer....the price tends to be higher.





GlasSman said:


> One more thing....*MADE IN USA *= *BIG BUCKS!!!*
> 
> And this one is a unique one-off custom job.



ALL very true. Although I have been known to gives 'breaks' on pricing here and there.


----------



## gabby (Feb 9, 2009)

what is the msrp for those monsters???


----------



## dalucifer (Oct 8, 2007)

gabby said:


> what is the msrp for those monsters???


3600msrp w/o any mods


----------



## gabby (Feb 9, 2009)

3600???
send me 4 of this please


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


>


oh man.... that would make a sweet single amped system in my GTI..


----------



## whatzzap (Jun 16, 2006)

which kind of straight wire is used in the mods? compare to kimber cable which option is more expensive?


----------



## soundlevel (Feb 17, 2009)

cant go wrong with tru amps


----------



## Mr B (Apr 21, 2009)

That looks wonderful. I can't wait to use my 4100 I've had sitting around forever.


----------

